
Free money might be the best way to end poverty (2013) - _Microft
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/free-money-might-be-the-best-way-to-end-poverty/2013/12/29/679c8344-5ec8-11e3-95c2-13623eb2b0e1_story.html
======
Tempest1981
I think one of the Democratic candidates has been advocating for Universal
Basic Income.

Seems like it would stimulate the economy, more than regular tax cuts... but
not sure how much.

